# Lg ku800-connetterlo a gentoo

## IPc0P

salve.. vorrei connettere il cell alla mia gentoo, (non so da dove partire) 

ma senza il bluthut(non mi interessa per il momento)...

vorrei syncare la rubrica agenda scheda memoria esterna e cose varie, 

ma non uso gnome, kde; solo fluxbox.

io sono partito da quest' howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4409327.html?sid=832b890350651999616dd6087dc8ecbd

che dio volendo potrei pure arrivarci, ma non so di preciso cosa emergere per evitare di installare 

cio' che non voglio di kde o gnome, ma sprattutto perche verso la fine dell'howto dice:

"Probabilmente questo howto funziona anche con altri modelli di telefono, basta che abbiano il Symbian60 

e con le dovute modifiche al canale del SyncMLClient. "

e il mio non e' Symbian, e sporcare tutto l'os con del software inutile mi dispiacerebbe, anche se credo

che le cose da emergere piu' o meno siano quelle.

avete voglia di farmi un po di chiarezza menetale??

grazie mille!

p.s. poi prometto che se riesco faccio un bell'howto sul ku800!

----------

## IPc0P

mannaggia... e quanti.... uno allavolta se riuscite!!!

plss almeno uno spunto o un link per connetterlo senza kde o gnome!

 :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> mannaggia... e quanti.... uno allavolta se riuscite!!!
> 
> plss almeno uno spunto o un link per connetterlo senza kde o gnome!
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  guarda che qui nessuno è pagato per dar risposte... Vedi di astenerti da questo genere di 'sollecitazioni' per piacere è abbastanza seccante (leggi: fa girare le balle a manetta). Inoltre nelle Linee Guida è chiaramente specificato di non uppare una richiesta (tanto meno in questo modo) se non sono passate almeno 24h. I tuoi post ne distano soltanto 6...

----------

## !equilibrium

aspetta 24h prima di fare il bump di un thread (vedi netiquette), grazie.

----------

## IPc0P

vabhe'.. scusate.. il mio non voleva essere un up del post, la netiquette la conosco!

e poi le balle non credo di farle girare per un seplice post!

ce' di peggio in giro!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

magari partire da qui ? http://www.opensync.org/

----------

## randomaze

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> vorrei syncare la rubrica agenda scheda memoria esterna e cose varie, 
> 
> ma non uso gnome, kde; solo fluxbox.

 

per prima cosa devi vedere se il telefono è supportato da opensync, e se riesci a usarlo in modalità bluetooth over USB o simili (mi sa che nnon ci sono alti modi per usare opensync). In quel caso puoi usare app-pda/libopensync-plugin-file

 *Quote:*   

> sporcare tutto l'os con del software inutile mi dispiacerebbe, anche se credo
> 
> che le cose da emergere piu' o meno siano quelle.

 

beh se emergi qualcosa di troppo puoi sempre "sommergerlo" dopo.  :Wink: 

----------

